# UberX 15 year old requirement?



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

Looking at a low-mileage 2005 that would work better for some home remodelling, painting, and door restoration projects I do. Planning to get back at it full-time, eventually. but I was hoping I could use it part-time for Uber, possibly till the end of the year. Anyone understand the way their 15 year vehicle age requirement works (UberX in Florida is 15)? Is it based off rolled off the assembly line date or model year till December 31?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

here2der said:


> Looking at a low-mileage 2005 that would work better for some home remodelling, painting, and door restoration projects I do. Planning to get back at it full-time, eventually. but I was hoping I could use it part-time for Uber, possibly till the end of the year. Anyone understand the way their 15 year vehicle age requirement works (UberX in Florida is 15)? Is it based off rolled off the assembly line date or model year till December 31?


I'm not in Florida but here in Colorado it is based off the model year till the end of December


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I think you get a two-month grace period to continue driving in 2021.
So like Feb 24, 2021 your 2005 vehicle will be OFF THE PLATFORM.

https://www.ridesharingdriver.com/uber-vehicle-transitioning-when-your-car-becomes-too-old-for-uber/


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

Here in CT it's a 12 year limit. That's a CT law, not a Uber limit for any networked transportation vehicle (Lyft or Uber). I have a 2011 Prius that I can pick up passengers with until Jan 1, 2023. Then they would only allow me to deliver food after that until I get a newer vehicle.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

So next year, 2023, you can drive a 2008 Toyota Prius.
2023 minus 15 year old = 2008


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PTB said:


> So next year, 2023, you can drive a 2008 Toyota Prius.
> 2023 minus 15 year old = 2008


I think the 2008 will age out at the end of this year


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I think the 2008 will age out at the end of this year







__





Loading…






www.uber.com





2007 qualifies now, 2022, per this website.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PTB said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, you are correct. You'll be able to drive the '08 through the end of next year with the grace period into March of 2024


----------

